# Asperger's/aspie test



## irishlops (Dec 30, 2009)

Go to this link 
http://www.rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php

Click the button which says *I accept*
Fill in your details
Click *Go to smiley part
*Do it, then click *Save and go to quiz* 
Do it.
Then click *Calculate
*Then copy the code under the graph and post it here.
Note it is a rough guess


Mine is ....not typical at *all* lol


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 30, 2009)

My results have me confused...
First of all I don't know how to read the chart or what any of it means. 
Second, what is Aspie?

Your Aspie score: 157 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 58 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for filling out this questionnaire.

Your Aspie score: 89 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 121 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

Detailed results suitable for printing (PDF) (The file is only retained for one hour. Download it if you want to keep it.)


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Asperger[/b]'s Syndrome- Asperger[/b]'s syndrome (AS) is an autism spectrum disorder. It is milder than autism but shares some of its symptoms. It is more common in boys than girls.An obsessive interest in a single subject is a major symptom of AS. Some children with AS have become experts on dinosaurs, makes and models of cars, even objects as seemingly odd as vacuum cleaners. Their expertise, high level of vocabulary and formal speech patterns make them seem like little professors. Children with AS have trouble reading social cues and recognizing other people's feelings. They may have strange movements or mannerisms. All of these make it difficult for them to make friends. Problems with motor skills are also common in children with AS. They may be late learning to ride a bike or catch a ball, for example. Treatment focuses on the three main symptoms: poor communication skills, obsessive or repetitive routines, and physical clumsiness.Asperger[/b] syndrome (AS) is a neurobiological disorder that is part of a group of diagnoses called "autistic spectrum disorders." The term "autistic spectrum" refers to a range of developmental disabilities that includes autism as well as other disorders with similar characteristics.They are known as *spectrum disorders* because the symptoms of each can appear in different combinations and in varying degrees of severity: two children with the same diagnosis, though they may share certain patterns of behavior, can exhibit a wide range of skills and abilities.As a result, general terms such as "low-functioning," "high-functioning," "autistic tendencies," "pervasive developmental disorder," and others are often used to describe children whose behaviors fall within the spectrum. Children with AS share many of the same symptoms as children with "high-functioning autism."It's estimated that over 400,000 families are affected by AS. Because milder cases are being identified more frequently, the incidence appears to be increasing. However, like other autistic spectrum disorders, AS is often difficult to diagnose and treat.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the info! 
Though I think my other diagnosed problems just make me seem Aspie. I have Specific learning disability (SLD), ADD, Major Depression Disorder and Anxiety. All that combined and yeah... fun times. :grumpy:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 31, 2009)

Your Aspie score: 73 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 135 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

*



*


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Dec 31, 2009)

Nearly everyone in my family is an aspie.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 31, 2009)

My youngest son has Asperger's.. he is extremely socially gauche, but can discuss in depth with you his particular subject of intrest. He will research it, discuss it, it will totally consume him. Then like a light switch, he switches it off, moves on to a new subject and then never discusses the previous subject again.

He is wicked smart, phenomenally smart....smarter than some adults. But then he does things like he is OCD about hand washing and butt wiping.. to the point he uses up a 24 pack of toilet paper in a week, and washes and dried his hands till they bleed sometimes..

His attention to detail is amazing, but he repeats himself alot, and if you interrupt one of his stories in the middle, he will start his detailed filled story all over again...

He takes Focalin and Risperdone.. and is closely monitored by both his therapist and psychologist and the school counselors and support staff..

He is also now in band as ASpie kids need a structured environment..as well as Tae Kwon Do..

So that's what living with a kid with severe Asperger's is like..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 31, 2009)

*






*


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Dec 31, 2009)

I rather enjoy living with aspie people...
I think their vast knowledge on things is incredible.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 31, 2009)

I forgot this part

Your Aspie score: 150 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 82 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2009)

Your Aspie score: 67 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 119 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure one of my friends has Asperger's, but her family likes to ignore it.  She can hardly function most of the time.


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 2, 2010)

Your Aspie score: 52 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 144 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 14, 2010)

Your Aspie score: 55 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 156 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

*



*


----------



## Yield (Jun 5, 2011)

This looked interesting so I did it.. :O
Your Aspie score: 75 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 143 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, this is the second test that has said I was likely aspie. Might be something to this?

Your Aspie score: 162 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 40 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Jynxie (Sep 26, 2011)

Your Aspie score: 90 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 127 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 1, 2011)

MiniLopHop, I wouldn't put any stock at all in the test. I'm sure someone would have noticed something if you got to adulthood! So many people claim to have Asperger's Syndrome (high functioning autism) but have never been professionally diagnosed. It annoys me because it tends to downplay the condition. Because of its recent "popularity" there are so many stereotypes attached to Asperger's, which is not helpful to anyone.

I'm pretty weird and always have been but actually scored 153/200 on the neurotypical scale.


----------



## Jaded (Feb 4, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 153 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 69 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 17, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 152 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 62 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

I think some of my "symptoms" are side effects of medication I take to treat OCD, Bipolar, PTSD, and Anxiety.


----------

